
A Brief Introduction to Ice-Penetrating Radar (2015) - luu
https://lindzey.github.io/blog/2015/07/27/a-brief-introduction-to-ice-penetrating-radar/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9976923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9976923)

